# Jay Cutler training back - not that impressed



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I know he's close to a competition but I train harder on my warm up sets ffs! :confused1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats because he doesnt have to train hard.He looks the way he does, IN SPITE of his training.He will be convinced that what he is doing is correct, because it has lead him to various titles.The truth is he could do anything,(lift weights, rocks, shopping) and grow large muscles, given his genetic advantages.(and huge quantites of drugs)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I know he's close to a competition *but I train harder on my warm up* sets ffs! :confused1:


Bigger fool you then,its not a how hard someone trains,its how SMART they train,i couldnt give a flying if he got that big playing bingo...fact is he has.


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

You think you train harder than a former Mr.O? Come off it!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't understand what your not impressed about???

He looked in great shape even with the baggie shirt on, did a good back workout and moved some big weights (prob while carb depleted)!?!?

What more do you want from him??


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Would you expect him to be going balls to the wall ~3 weeks out from the biggest show of the year?

Sounds like a recipe for injury to me.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

He makes it look easy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

1st 5 seconds...


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

that is probably his second trip to the gym of the day, whilst dieting like a bitch and likely feeling like utter **** from all the gear, the sodium blockers and all the other junk in his system.......

how many threads do i see on here daily about people having a cold and not being able to train.....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fully get where you guys are coming from, as I said I understand he's coming up to a comp. It's just strange to see someone training so completely not to failure in the slightest.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you ever competed daz?

last thing you want on stage is a back full of DOMS and the water retention from breaking down muscle tissue = trauma the body needs to repair.

last week you just go through the motions

he is 3 weeks out there i think so he is just dialling it down a notch.

yates said his injuries came from training too hard so close to a show


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Fully get where you guys are coming from, as I said I understand he's coming up to a comp. It's just strange to see someone training so completely not to failure in the slightest.


You are the opitomy of an arm chair bodybuilder!

You are constantly commenting on and critisising things you have very little experience on! Anyone would think you had been competing for years!

The comments you made about Simon Cohen yesterday are a perfect example.

IB has hit the nail on the head with what he has said above!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

3 plate bb rows.

3 weeks out

workout looks pretty comprehensive just lacking in energy which is understandable.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

good work out i thought.

especially 3 weeks out.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Who gives a damn anyway, Kai Greene's gonna own that stage (i hope)


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

He just looks ****ed off and depleted to me, like hes training with a "foggy" head.

Bottom line, hes doing what he needs to do.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i was impressed


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Bigger fool you then,its not a how hard someone trains,its how SMART they train,i couldnt give a flying if he got that big playing bingo...fact is he has.


very well said:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

If you have never dieted for a show and been in that position of low carb state for a period of weeks with minimal bodyfat then one cannot even begin to pass judgement on the way somebody is training this close out to a show.

Training is the easy bit.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

pea head said:


> If you have never dieted for a show and been in that position of low carb state for a period of weeks with minimal bodyfat then one cannot even begin to pass judgement on the way somebody is training this close out to a show.
> 
> Training is the easy bit.


Im assuming youve finished depleting now mate? How you enjoying them carbs?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

defdaz said:


> I know he's close to a competition but I train harder on my warm up sets ffs! :confused1:


i agree with most here, your recent comments show a lack of understanding:confused1:, and a lack of *respect *for what competing bbs have to go through, i hate the d1ckhead who comes up to me 3 weeks before a show and shows off cos he's lifting more than me, [email protected]:cursing:, bodybuilding is today about building the mind and not just the body.

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> Im assuming youve finished depleting now mate? How you enjoying them carbs?


Not sure mate,enjoyed them,felt good and full last night.

Got up this morning feeling as smooth as a dolphin...done a bit of posing and tightened up a bit....oh i dont know mate....heads up my ar$e today :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cutler training legs september 17th- 8days out

http://www.jaycutler.com/swollen_monkey.php


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i agree with most here, your recent comments show a lack of understanding:confused1:, and a lack of *respect *for what competing bbs have to go through, i hate the d1ckhead who comes up to me 3 weeks before a show and shows off cos he's lifting more than me, [email protected]:cursing:, bodybuilding is today about building the mind and not just the body.
> 
> "YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


Bang on mate....and they get under your skin at best of times but when dieting,head goes and every single comment seems you take to heart even more.

Tren and halo dont help.lol


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

pea head said:


> Not sure mate,enjoyed them,felt good and full last night.
> 
> Got up this morning feeling as smooth as a dolphin...done a bit of posing and tightened up a bit....oh i dont know mate....heads up my ar$e today :confused1:


All in your head mate, you know its all part of the process, now get back in front of that mirror and beef it baby :tongue:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

fxleisure said:


> You are the opitomy of an arm chair bodybuilder!
> 
> You are constantly commenting on and critisising things you have very little experience on! Anyone would think you had been competing for years!
> 
> ...


I'm going to try hard to remain calm. :lol: Pretty sure online bullying isn't allowed on here?

You don't know me at all, 'mate'. I've squatted 5 plates a side ass to ground, high reps. I've deadlifted more. I've wide grip chinned 25 reps with a 20kg plate at 18 stone, strict form. Have you? I've got a degree in nutrition, physiology and biochemistry and 22 years training experience. I've been a fan of pro bodybuilding since the days of Lee Haney. Very little experience? Hardly. Anyway, thanks for the personal attack.

IB's post (and TinyTom's) was great, much appreciated from them both. :thumbup1:

Lots of people agreed with me on Cohen, even his new sponsor. I got reps from people agreeing with me. The thread on the recent pro show had others saying how off he looked. If you like his physique then that's your opinion. I respect that.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pea head said:


> Not sure mate,enjoyed them,felt good and full last night.
> 
> Got up this morning feeling as smooth as a dolphin...done a bit of posing and tightened up a bit....oh i dont know mate....heads up my ar$e today :confused1:


Ahh the feeling 'fat and small' stage


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Khaos said:


> i agree with most here, your recent comments show a lack of understanding:confused1:, and a lack of *respect *for what competing bbs have to go through, i hate the d1ckhead who comes up to me 3 weeks before a show and shows off cos he's lifting more than me, [email protected]:cursing:, bodybuilding is today about building the mind and not just the body.


Hence the post. I've seen him train a lot harder so thought we might have some decent discussion about it. I did actually say twice I understand that he's coming up to a comp.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think this thread has gone t!ts up totally! I understnad what Daz was saying, it didnt look as if Cutler was 'trying' so to speak.

However i do understand that he will have felt very flat, lack of energy tc etc due to his dieting and so he was just 'getting the job done'...goin through the motions and getting enough don to get by. I just think what Daz said has been misunderstood, i dont think he was being 'critica' of cutler, he was more surprised at how easy the workout looked.

Now lets all be mates


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Rob lol! 

I think what I was trying to get at was that the confidence he showed to do just that amount (and a lot of exercises!) each set and not worry or be paranoid about whether he's going to be good enough on the day to get his title back, whilst training, is amazing.

Look at Lou in Pumping Iron - the fear and worry in each set is palpable - whether he'd done enough, lifted enough, done enough sets and drop sets, whether he was training hard enough. I guess he was up against Arnold so maybe it's understandable heh.

Watching Jay you'd never know the O was just weeks away. Amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Some of the competing bodybuilders get very defensive very quickly on this forum :no:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Who gives a damn anyway, Kai Greene's gonna own that stage (i hope)


just didnt see the need!

i hope jay does well n maybe top the stage but commenting on his training at this stage is just stupid


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Look at Lou in Pumping Iron - the fear and worry in each set is palpable - whether he'd done enough, lifted enough, done enough sets and drop sets, whether he was training hard enough. I guess he was up against Arnold so maybe it's understandable heh.
> 
> Watching Jay you'd never know the O was just weeks away. Amazing. :thumb:


Lou was way off in his conditoning in pumping iron and during the 70's the conditioning wasnt even near the level it is now :tongue:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

TBH though, after all said and done, no disrespect and all that but Defdaz thats the second tme is as many day's you've made comments about a PRO BB'er in a minor yet still negative way and been shot down. First Simon Cohen and now Jay Cutler FFS man opinion is one thing but stupid comments are another.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

not saying i agree with daz or anyone else....but....people are saying this is a pro BB'er and your criticising him etc etc

correct me if im wrong, but BB is a critical sport, where people are judged on the way they look. In hours Cutler will be judged by the whole world when hes on stage. Daz is entitled to an opinion, whether the guy in question is a pro or not, and whether daz has competed or not are irrelevant. You bodybuild, you stand on stage, you are there to be praised AND criticised, its all part of it.

This is a forum, and now people are getting slated for openly stating an opinion.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I'm going to try hard to remain calm. :lol: Pretty sure online bullying isn't allowed on here?
> 
> You don't know me at all, 'mate'. I've squatted 5 plates a side ass to ground, high reps. I've deadlifted more. I've wide grip chinned 25 reps with a 20kg plate at 18 stone, strict form. Have you? I've got a degree in nutrition, physiology and biochemistry and 22 years training experience. I've been a fan of pro bodybuilding since the days of Lee Haney. Very little experience? Hardly. Anyway, thanks for the personal attack.
> 
> ...


It was plain to see Simon wasn't in his best condition, I agreed with that, what I didn't agree with was your comment about choosing him to guest pose wasn't the best idea. Fair do's, your opinion, but whether he was in condition or not shouldn't have anything to do with him guest posing at a show. He is a pro with a wealth of knowledge and experience!

So you have a degree! So you have squated 5 plates a side! My point that you are an arm chair bodybuilder still stands due to the fact you have no personal experience of what he has been through in terms of competition prep both physically and psychologically. It wasn't meant as an attack, I apologise if thats how it came across!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

My comment about him being the guest poser was just my opinion, nothing more but I got reps from people agreeing with me. It's my opinion mate, you're entitled to yours - if you think he was a good choice then I'm pleased for you, that's your opinion.

Mate I do have experience. I've prepped for a comp and helped others prepare. You don't know me at all.

Rob's right - you get on stage or post vids of yourself training and you're there to be critiqued. Check my posts if you like, there's an awful lot of positive comments too you know. LOL!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Lou was way off in his conditoning in pumping iron and during the 70's the conditioning wasnt even near the level it is now :tongue:


:laugh: Wonder what he training was like pre-contest when he made his comebacks (that pic of him stood next to flavio baccacini (spelling?!) at the Mr. O was ace!)... here it is!! :thumbup1:

http://www.muscletime.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=25225


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL, looks like flavio spent more time on the treadmill thats for sure


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Mate I do have experience. I've prepped for a comp and helped others prepare. You don't know me at all.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> My fault for assuming you hadn't. Peace :thumb:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Some of the competing bodybuilders get very defensive very quickly on this forum :no:


 Thats because anyone who has competed knows what hell it is to get through in the final weeks!!

So someone saying 'your not training hard enough' when your walking round like a zombie, then I can see why so many people get defensive!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Real bodybuilders know how to correctly stretch and contract the muscle fibres for growth, Its only the guys who dont understand this point, load up machines and bars with tons of weight hopeing for growth


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Some of the competing bodybuilders get very defensive very quickly on this forum :no:


When you on 100g carbs day...you would get your back up pal.

I respect anybody who gets up there,i only ever her negs coming from guys who dont compete.

Now this is nothing personal to you or defdaz but going a gym,banging in food and just living day by day doesnt even come into the same light as somebody dieting...and not just food but the insecuritys of never thinking you are ready or the picking faults because the mind plays tricks.

Just needed to get that off my chest,yes i am dieting by the way. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:
 

> When you on 100g carbs day...you would get your back up pal.
> 
> I respect anybody who gets up there,i only ever her negs coming from guys who dont compete.
> 
> ...


Come on Pea, Dig in mate..Not long now..

Your going to blow them away:thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Come on Pea, Dig in mate..Not long now..
> 
> Your going to blow them away:thumb:


I will do my best mate,got some plasmajet,liquid fury and var,oh and all hail the halo :beer: :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't think you are going to see much, this near everyone is being a bit coy, Dexter Jackson is reknowned for it, I personally can't see Jay regaining the Olympia, but I have heard he is looking great, and the top guys say if he comes in with great conditioning no one could touch him, well I don't know but a pretty poor video isn't going to change my mind one way or the other..


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

If you're not controlled and go too crazy you can hurt yourself. I gave myself a hernia going ape on my lower abs. Not good.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yo Pea head , keep it together bro, ive got cash riding on you winning (no pressure mate:thumb


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i'm about a week late but i remember jay saying about BBing 'it's not how much you can lift it's how much you look like you can lift', which is a good point....of course what works for jay wont work for most of us. there is nothing worse than seeing an average BBer trying to copy a pro's routine & especially when they r doing partial reps, only moving the weight a few inches coz that's what they saw....


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

ye alot of people do train harder than the top pro's i myself know i do, but at the end of the day it doesnt matter, he still a machine, just like the other pros, a **** loada drugs, genetics, rest, nutrition, train decent and youve got a potent combination


----------



## Scallywag (Sep 21, 2009)

His form does suck balls and he doesn't go that high volume, but what an amazing physique. He's a crazy mofo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Scallywag said:


> His form does suck balls and he doesn't go that high volume, but what an amazing physique. He's a crazy mofo.


Erm...his form is obviously working, is yours?

I have seen videos of him deadlifting 7 plates and other numerous very heavy moves with less than a minute rest between sets. He is very strong and hard training.

FFS i wish some people on this thread would put up their training videos and put Yates blood and guts to shame:laugh:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Con my man, i bet you have some gym session vids stashed away,

dont no why jay gets alot of stick, ive seen him in vids lifting heavy as hell like con said with good form aswell, , i think it was flex mag last year sometime i read a 10 page spread on him from when he was a young lad, the guy is a beast,, nuff said


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Phil Heath has done a few workouts with Jay and says he struggles to keep up - it's not so much the weight, but the volume and the short rest period between sets.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Tell you what guys, no matter what some of the people said on this thread.. even with so called 'not impressive' training, he won the O didn't he!

you can tell how hard he has worked when you compare his 08 to his 09 physique.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

couldn't see nothing wrong with that AT ALL!!

I love the way the gym is that big it has a blody running track around the outside lol

Only in America eh!!

I'm warming to Jay a lot now, Seems a top bloke:thumbup1:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

http://

Check him out in this with the good lighting, totally AWSOME!!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i wonder if Jay's sitting just now holding his THIRD sandow trophy thinking 'i'm really upset that a couple of people think my training isn't hard & my forms bad????' i doubt it....

the guy is amazing to watch, sure he doesn't go mad with 1 rep max's but what's the benefits for a BBer doing 1 rep max? Ronnie done all that but his size came from the reps. he didn't just do 1RM then go home the way some think. Dorian never done any 1RM either & he done pretty well...a few need to exercise there muscles more than their ego's less


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i thought the workout looked pretty tough!! loads of sets and by the looks of it hardly any rest between them, i bet half the people on here dont train anywhere near as hard as that


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Errr....

Why does how "hard" he trains matter at all? To anyone?

To coin a phrase, "The proof of the pudding is in the spangly gold thong". This is BBing, all that matters is how you look on stage. Everything else is just a means to an end.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

With all due respect to any of the above posts.. For those who haven't done a show and been carb depleted and absolutely drained you simply cannot relate. Doing a show in the final stages isn't about building muscle.. It's about maintenance and avoiding injury. I have seen videos of Jay in the off seaosn lifting some insain weight.. ALTHOUGH bent over rows with 3 plates a side is pretty impressive anyway considering how easy he made it look.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

> =Littleluke;1220699]With all due respect to any of the above posts.. For those who haven't done a show and been carb depleted and absolutely drained you simply cannot relate. Doing a show in the final stages isn't about building muscle.. It's about maintenance and avoiding injury. I have seen videos of Jay in the off seaosn lifting some insain weight.. ALTHOUGH bent over rows with 3 plates a side is pretty impressive anyway considering how easy he made it look.


Thank you mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You carb depleated now pea head? Suprised you had the energy to read what I posted.. Let alone reply LOL


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> You carb depleated now pea head? Suprised you had the energy to read what I posted.. Let alone reply LOL


No,far from it mate...not stopped eating junk since sat dinner time......bodys not happy with me at the moment..nor the scales :lol: :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! I had my first Mc Donalds in a LOOONG time the other day.. Been watching Supersize me and it made me crave it LOL!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I know he's close to a competition but I train harder on my warm up sets ffs! :confused1:


Nothing wrong with that workout, Its not all about how much you can lift you know


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

With all due respect l can never understand how people can judge athlete's / performers who are at the top of there league's who have never actually been there. I see it so often on Youtube......stupid ar*e comments about weight and form.

THEY have reached the top of there game WE never will.

NOW that tells me they actually have a pretty good idea they know what there doing and are clearly doing it right.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha he won the Olympia


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha he won the Olympia


Yes mate,but that dont mean jack sh1t if your form is lousy. :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pea head said:


> Yes mate,but that dont mean jack sh1t if your form is lousy. :whistling: :laugh:


Sorry that smiley should have been a question mark......"He won the Olympia?!?" PMSL

Just goes to show, everyone has an opinion be that heavy weights, good from, diet, gear etc etc but when it comes down to it you listen to the advice etc and take from it what you think is right....I'm sure Jay does and if he choose's to train like that, who the hell are we, mere mortals, to criticise!?


----------

